# Looing for a respectable weekend hobby



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

For whatever reasons, my marriage is not very fulfilling and it's not likely to improve. But for another bunch of reasons I'm not really looking to do anything drastic, at least not right away.

My problem is that I find myself alone a lot on the weekends and it's seriously bothering me and not likely improve where my wife is involved. So I'm looking to get myself into a hobby that takes up a lot of time and gives me the opportunity to socialize, most specifically on Friday and Saturday nights. 

Golf is a good idea, but it doesn't help at night. Tennis could work, but again there's not a lot going on Friday and Saturday nights. Indoor marksmanship? Skiing (only works in the winter). Automotive tinkering (too solitary), hi-fi (again, too solitary), drag racing (could be excellent, but could be too expensive), fishing (still too solitary).

Anyway, I'm looking for suggestions. I'm a Christian man and I don't drink and don't smoke and I still have plenty of personal pride (in spite of my abysmal love life) so I need an activity that is respectable.


----------



## Anooniemouse (May 5, 2010)

Buy a sail boat, and take up sailing. Not only is it fun, but so long as you keep your boat somewhere else, and come back looking like you got a little sun -- you can be anywhere, go anywhere, and do anything you want with that time. Most marinas, and boat clubs have social events, and they run into the evenings. Not only might you enjoy the company, and other things, but its a great place to get away, think, and its peaceful.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Racquetball is fun. Plenty of folks play Friday/Saturday nights.

If you can find a good rball/workout buddy that might be good.





Ten_year_hubby said:


> For whatever reasons, my marriage is not very fulfilling and it's not likely to improve. But for another bunch of reasons I'm not really looking to do anything drastic, at least not right away.
> 
> My problem is that I find myself alone a lot on the weekends and it's seriously bothering me and not likely improve where my wife is involved. So I'm looking to get myself into a hobby that takes up a lot of time and gives me the opportunity to socialize, most specifically on Friday and Saturday nights.
> 
> ...


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

A good friend of mine makes beer for a hobby, and he's really, really popular when it comes to hanging out. 

Seriously, though, have you ever considered working in a shelter, or food charity, or even being a big brother to a young boy in need? I was scared ***less when I met my first little brother, but you really get attached to each other over time.

Or, you can create your own way to help others. I work for a really big company. In one location, I was approached by a professor at a local college based in a low income area, and asked if I would help their students find senior projects in our industry. In the end, I started a program for mentoring disadvantaged men and women, and now that I'm back at my headquarters, I actually run into some of them from day to day (several were hired). Now, several companies recruit directly from this college. I can't describe how good it feels to impact someone's life.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Volunteer firefighter or Reserve police officer. Friday and Saturday nights are generally active and they could use your help. Your wife might see a "dangerous" studly side of you and start jumping your bones. You'd come home with exciting or interesting stories to share with your wife. Being a Christian, you'd probably enjoy helping others. It never hurts to have a backup occupation and either of the above costs nothing but your time.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Fencing. If you're left handed it's an advantage.


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> Volunteer firefighter or Reserve police officer. Friday and Saturday nights are generally active and they could use your help. Your wife might see a "dangerous" studly side of you and start jumping your bones. You'd come home with exciting or interesting stories to share with your wife. Being a Christian, you'd probably enjoy helping others. It never hurts to have a backup occupation and either of the above costs nothing but your time.


This idea has a lot of merit. I'll check it out.


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> ...
> 
> Be SURE to communicate to your wife that this does not mean you are distancing yourself from her, you want to fill your well so that you will have something to bring to the table, so to speak. It might be a big relief to her to know that she does not have to be responsible 100% for your happiness, and will give her the freedom as well to fill her well. This is healthy.


I will frame the concept exactly as you say. Being mostly a traditionalist, I'm still getting comfortable with married people planning out completely separate weekend evening activities, but this is the longest I've ever been married so I'm breaking new ground. And I'm big on healthfulness.


----------



## AniversaryFight (Mar 7, 2011)

Pool table / snooker is a big deal! Go to game area where there is no alcohol sold.

Bad news 
Most of pool table/snookers are located in bars and therefore you have to play with people who drinks...but I guess you can play as long as yo yourself do not drink, nothing so bad.

Goodnews
Is very interesting sport, you will never get bored to play everyweekend. 
Easy to get friends and socialize


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

AniversaryFight said:


> Pool table / snooker is a big deal! Go to game area where there is no alcohol sold.
> 
> Bad news
> Most of pool table/snookers are located in bars and therefore you have to play with people who drinks...but I guess you can play as long as yo yourself do not drink, nothing so bad.
> ...


I have no problem with other people drinking and I'm actually a pretty good pool player, used to bring my own cue but I lost it somewhere. I'll bet I can find a game no problem


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

How about some kind of guitar or music lessons?


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> How about some kind of guitar or music lessons?


Not real sure I can schedule lessons for the late weekend evenings, but it's still a good idea. I'm an expert classical pianist and I love campfire guitar. In fact, one of my ideals would be sitting around the campfire singing and playing guitars, but I don't know if I can put something like that together around here


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I build model planes and ships. Not too expensive, and it keeps 'ya outta trouble-unless you sniff the glue!


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

I second the musical instrument suggestion.

Search craigslist and put your music skills to use in a band or ensemble that needs a hand.

Guitar, keyboard, bass guitar. 

Start simple by performing in your church, nursing homes, and then see what happens.

VERY social being in a band.

I wish you well.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I also play a pretty wicked bass guitar. Go for it!


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Well, I'd say kayaking but you said..Friday and Saturday evenings?

Play computer games. World of Warcraft. Great game! And not expensive. Very social. :smthumbup:


----------



## married&lovingit (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Looking for a respectable weekend hobby*

Dancing? Ballroom/Latin/Swing/Square/etc...

Rock Crawling/4x4 offroading  - Not nearly as expensive as drag racing


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Looking for a respectable weekend hobby*



married&lovingit said:


> Rock Crawling/4x4 offroading  - Not nearly as expensive as drag racing


I've done both (check out my avatar!) and you'll go through gas a LOT quicker drag racing but you can get some major breakage with rock crawling (and mudding too, but it's a different kind of breakage), but I wouldn't even go through a half tank of gas for two solid days of wheeling. I'd go through that in a few hours at the drag strip with my 5.0 Mustang. Gas was much cheaper back in the early '90s. 

I think wheeling is more fun though. The people are so cool and you are enjoying the great outdoors in the elements..I really miss it but unfortunately my Jeep is now my primary car and I can't afford do the maintenance. It IS hard on your rig so you don't want it to be your main mode of transport unless you are handy with the tools. 

If you think drag racing is expensive then try road racing. I did that and it is MAJORLY expensive both in gas, parts and participation but there is no greater high than taking your car out on a big road course and laying down some rubber. :smthumbup:

If I won the lottery I'd have a rig for wheeling and a road racing car..for sure!


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

World of Warcraft. Everything you can ever want, except for sex


----------



## attmay13 (Mar 17, 2011)

you said something about marksmanship right?? Well I think that is a great hobby to get into. However it can get costly pretty fast. I know around my area there are all kinds of clubs to shoot in and meet new people. My wife loves to shoot as well and is pretty good at it.(not that we are together now) For me its a Great stress relever. For the most part the people are great at the clubs and will help you out if they can. Not just with shooting if you know what I mean. The clubs do all types of things together not just shooting stuff ei: BBQ's, camping trips, fishing trips ect.....


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Pole dancing lessons.

I'm sure you'd have fun watching the others practice...


----------



## txhunter54 (Jul 4, 2010)

Ten_year_hubby said:


> For whatever reasons, my marriage is not very fulfilling and it's not likely to improve. But for another bunch of reasons I'm not really looking to do anything drastic, at least not right away.
> 
> My problem is that I find myself alone a lot on the weekends and it's seriously bothering me and not likely improve where my wife is involved. So I'm looking to get myself into a hobby that takes up a lot of time and gives me the opportunity to socialize, most specifically on Friday and Saturday nights.
> 
> ...


Archery, pistol shooting, rifle shooting, join a gym and workout, hunting, fishing, etc.


----------



## Anooniemouse (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Looking for a respectable weekend hobby*



Freak On a Leash said:


> I've done both (check out my avatar!) and you'll go through gas a LOT quicker drag racing but you can get some major breakage with rock crawling (and mudding too, but it's a different kind of breakage), but I wouldn't even go through a half tank of gas for two solid days of wheeling. I'd go through that in a few hours at the drag strip with my 5.0 Mustang. Gas was much cheaper back in the early '90s.
> 
> I think wheeling is more fun though. The people are so cool and you are enjoying the great outdoors in the elements..I really miss it but unfortunately my Jeep is now my primary car and I can't afford do the maintenance. It IS hard on your rig so you don't want it to be your main mode of transport unless you are handy with the tools.
> 
> ...


I nearly went broke kart racing (superkarts 250cc), and its a heck of lot cheaper (initially) to get into than some of those. Nothing like doing 150mph 1.74 inches off of the ground, with a non-slip differential to focus the mind precisely where you are at this moment in time. When I was younger it was the equivalent of having a massage for me; the one moment I could truly let go, and just focus on the now without any distracting thoughts. Skydiving did that for awhile too, but I still felt safer in the kart! (Okay, maybe that was an illusion of safety, but taking off in a plane older than I am still scares the heck out of me!)

The HP to weight ratio is even better than formula 1, and these things DO get up, and boogie once you learn how to control them. Closest I could ever come to fulfilling my childhood Mario Andretti fantasy. (Okay, he's still better than me, but I'm younger.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

This may seem nerdy (and it is... oh, it is) but in my area there are several hobby shops that have games nights on Fridays and Saturdays, and there's a HUGE board game club that meets about once a week. It's not a very active hobby, but it's extremely social.

If that's not your thing, you can also sign up for classes through your city or county's arts department or learning annex, like a creative writing or language course.

If you're looking for something for something more physical and social, try your local parks and rec department. It's about time for softball signups around here, or maybe you could look into a martial arts class, like Karate.


----------

